# 17-55mm... should I keep it or sell it???



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

First of all, my gear: 

Body: 5d mkiii
All purpose zoom: 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Tele-zoom: 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii
Primes: 8mm Rokinon fisheye & 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro which I am selling and will replace with a 135mm f/2L which will then eventually be replace by an 85mm f/1.2L prime
Speedlite: 430ex mkii and I am in the market for a 90 ex to use as a hotshoe master for off camera triggering. 

Now the circumstances I find myself in. I was looking for a backup for my mkiii just incase it decides to flip out one day and I'm stuck without a camera for a week or two (though I know CPS is good about giving you a temporary replacement. 

Well... what I did was buy a 17-55mm and a 50D. I previously had a 60D and my lone issue with the 60D was the lack of AFMA. I know AFMA is less of a concern at f/4 and above, but as discussed above, I'm looking at f/2 and eventually f/1.2. And yes, I will more often than not use those lenses on the mkiii, but you never know. 

Part of the reason I wanted the 17-55 is to get a sense of the focal length. On the 50D, the focal length is roughly 27-88. If I have the focal length, then I know I won't care for the 24-70 f/2.8L USM mkii. Also, the extra stop would be nice... but again... if I'm going to an indoor event... I can't imagine taking the 50D over the mkiii. 

So am I going to use the lens? I'm almost leaning towards no. I have it up on Amazon, so if it sells the decision is out of my hands... Dang EF-s...


----------



## bholliman (Jun 29, 2013)

If you sell your 17-55, your options will be limited to longer focal lengths with your 50D, as your 24-105 will be effectively 38-170 on the crop body. When I bought a 6D, I kept my 7D and my favorite EF-S lens, the 15-85mm, and still use it as well as my 70-200 on the 7D. The 17-55 is as good or better than the 15-85 (both are excellent).

So, I'd recommend hanging onto it if you plan the use the 50D much, but its your call.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2013)

I had planned to keep my 17-55 as long as I had an APS-C body. But after getting the 5DII + 24-105L, I really didn't use the 17-55 much at all, and after getting the 1D X, I pretty much stopped using the 7D. So I sold the 17-55...


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

bholliman said:


> If you sell your 17-55, your options will be limited to longer focal lengths with your 50D, as your 24-105 will be effectively 38-170 on the crop body. When I bought a 6D, I kept my 7D and my favorite EF-S lens, the 15-85mm, and still use it as well as my 70-200 on the 7D. The 17-55 is as good or better than the 15-85 (both are excellent).
> 
> So, I'd recommend hanging onto it if you plan the use the 50D much, but its your call.



That's a valid point... but I think if I decide to go with the two bodies at one shoot, I'll use the 1.6 conversion factor on my longer lens (70-200) to get a touch more reach.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had planned to keep my 17-55 as long as I had an APS-C body. But after getting the 5DII + 24-105L, I really didn't use the 17-55 much at all, and after getting the 1D X, I pretty much stopped using the 7D. So I sold the 17-55...



And I think that is my concern. So I'll keep it until it sells and then I'll at least be able to provide an opinion on the lens when people ask whether it is worth the amount of money.

Speaking of money... what did your's sell for?


----------



## Zv (Jun 29, 2013)

No way! I am almost in the same position. My 17-55 is also up for sale on amazon! I went through the exact same question in my head. I have the 25-105 for general use, do I need the 17-55 on my 7D for a backup? I decided that my 17-40 will double up as a general purpose zoom on the 7D if it ever came to that and rather than have the 17-55 collect dust (and it excels at that!!) I should sell it. Trouble is folk are selling them for like $600, that's too cheap! 

So yeah, sell it. You'll likely not need it if you have the 24-105L. If the 5D3 does break down then you could still use the it with the 50D. 

(Sorry I should point out that mine is on amazon.jp and we are not in direct competition!)


----------



## Zv (Jun 29, 2013)

red5 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, my gear:
> ...



But he has a 5D3 and 24-105, which has a better range! Why would he walk around with less range? Don't get me wrong if all you have is a crop body I fully recommend the 17-55 as a walkaround. But now that I have my 24-105 I will use that as a walkaround lens. Am I missing something?


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

$600 seems WAY too low. Here in the states, the lens is selling at $720+, but those are just launched with no track record. I have been selling for years with a great reputation, so I'm asking $740. I figure a good track record has to be worth $20. 

I'm probably going to keep playing with the 17-55... just to see if I would be ok going to a 24-70. I'll have the 85mm and the 70-200 when I want amazing sharpness and small depth of field. The 24-105 is there when I can't plan for what it is that I am shooting and I guess it will stay that way.



Zv said:


> No way! I am almost in the same position. My 17-55 is also up for sale on amazon! I went through the exact same question in my head. I have the 25-105 for general use, do I need the 17-55 on my 7D for a backup? I decided that my 17-40 will double up as a general purpose zoom on the 7D if it ever came to that and rather than have the 17-55 collect dust (and it excels at that!!) I should sell it. Trouble is folk are selling them for like $600, that's too cheap!
> 
> So yeah, sell it. You'll likely not need it if you have the 24-105L. If the 5D3 does break down then you could still use the it with the 50D.
> 
> (Sorry I should point out that mine is on amazon.jp and we are not in direct competition!)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2013)

I sold my 17-55 a few months after selling my 40D and going to FF totally, so when I bought a refurb 7D a year later, I bought a 15-85. Now that I have a 16-35 which works on my FF and on crop, I'm well covered. 
I'm not sure why I'm keeping the 15-85, I just like it for all around use.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I sold my 17-55 a few months after selling my 40D and going to FF totally, so when I bought a refurb 7D a year later, I bought a 15-85. Now that I have a 16-35 which works on my FF and on crop, I'm well covered.
> I'm not sure why I'm keeping the 15-85, I just like it for all around use.



I feel bad when I do use my lenses. Almost like they are on the playground and are never picked to get into the game.


----------



## Zv (Jun 29, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> $600 seems WAY too low. Here in the states, the lens is selling at $720+, but those are just launched with no track record. I have been selling for years with a great reputation, so I'm asking $740. I figure a good track record has to be worth $20.
> 
> I'm probably going to keep playing with the 17-55... just to see if I would be ok going to a 24-70. I'll have the 85mm and the 70-200 when I want amazing sharpness and small depth of field. The 24-105 is there when I can't plan for what it is that I am shooting and I guess it will stay that way.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. I bought my 17-55 for ¥92,000 and now it's ¥106,000 but there are sellers that are practically giving the lens away at ¥59,000! No way am I giving it away for that price, especially after Canon cleaned it. Unfortunately I'm a new seller and have bugger all ratings. This lens is a money pit!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > $600 seems WAY too low. Here in the states, the lens is selling at $720+, but those are just launched with no track record. I have been selling for years with a great reputation, so I'm asking $740. I figure a good track record has to be worth $20.
> ...



There are a few lenses that Canon has that don't hold their value nearly as well as I would hope. Just off the top of my head, the 17-55, the 15-85, the 24-105 (provided you paid retail prices for it), and the 17-40.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 29, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I think if I decide to go with the two bodies at one shoot, I'll use the 1.6 conversion factor on my longer lens (70-200) to get a touch more reach.



Good point. After I think about it, I seldom use my 15-85 anymore, even though I love it. The 7D/15-85 combo just can't match the IQ of my 6D/24-105 (or 24-70 2.8 II that I just ordered yesterday). When I use my 7D, its normally with the 70-200 for reach or 35 1.4.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jun 29, 2013)

We need to make a poll to see how many Canon Rumors members are currently listing their 17-55 on Amazon. I believe I make it two for Amazon US


----------



## Zv (Jun 29, 2013)

The_Arsonist said:


> We need to make a poll to see how many Canon Rumors members are currently listing their 17-55 on Amazon. I believe I make it two for Amazon US



I'm interested in CR members that wanna buy them!


----------



## G-V (Jun 29, 2013)

I've owned a 50D with three AF-S lenses for the past 4 years, and I just bought a 6D with a 24-105L...

After comparing image quality, I just feel really sorry for my 50D and the EF-S lenses :-\

But that's how the market works. 

Why use a 50D and EF-S lenses when you have a 5DMKiii with EF L lenses???


----------



## Zv (Jun 29, 2013)

I also did a non scientific side by side comparison with the 7D/17-55 vs 5D2/24-105. At all apertures and focal lengths the full frame combo was not only sharper but showed less noise and smoother gradients. However the 17-55 did show slightly less purple fringing at the corners than my 25-105. Center CA was non existent on both. However this was when viewed at 100% so I guess for web use the two are fairly similar. I might try te 24-105 on the 7D and see how it goes.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

The_Arsonist said:


> We need to make a poll to see how many Canon Rumors members are currently listing their 17-55 on Amazon. I believe I make it two for Amazon US



So you are my competition... I hope you sell yours... after I sell mine. But I'm talking only 10 minutes or so; it doesn't have to be a long wait.

Speaking of waiting, how long has it been listed? I have put some lenses up at 10p.m. and they sold by 11p.m. that same night... but I'm guessing I'll have to play the waiting game with this one.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

G-V said:


> I've owned a 50D with three AF-S lenses for the past 4 years, and I just bought a 6D with a 24-105L...
> 
> After comparing image quality, I just feel really sorry for my 50D and the EF-S lenses :-\
> 
> ...



To avoid switching lenses. I thought the image quality of my 60D was pretty impressive in good light (1/6000 of a second shutter speeds) and and iso of 100. 

I had a whole thing written up... but it comes down to you being right.


----------



## Tanja (Jun 29, 2013)

sell it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

Tanja said:


> sell it.



succinct... nice.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 29, 2013)

Sell it... before Sigma 18-35 F1.8 goes into full production... You've been warned.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2013)

1st step - sell all your crop & others craps 

XS -> 60D -> 5d Mkiii : 18-55  -> 24-105L  : 75-300mm  -> 55-250mm  -> 70-300mm  -> 70-200mm f4L USM  -> 70-200mm f/2.8L USM  -> 70-200mm f/2.8L IS Mkii : 50mm f/1.8 -> 50mm f/1.4 & 100mm f/2.8L macro : 8mm fisheye for kicks. - you should get decent extra cash there.

Your future gear:
1st body: 5D III + 24-70 f2.8 II
2nd body: 5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II

Low light & protrait lenses:
1. 50 f1.4
2. 85L II and/or 135L

DONE...so much less lenses in the bag


----------



## Etienne (Jun 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> 1st step - sell all your crop & others craps
> 
> XS -> 60D -> 5d Mkiii : 18-55  -> 24-105L  : 75-300mm  -> 55-250mm  -> 70-300mm  -> 70-200mm f4L USM  -> 70-200mm f/2.8L USM  -> 70-200mm f/2.8L IS Mkii : 50mm f/1.8 -> 50mm f/1.4 & 100mm f/2.8L macro : 8mm fisheye for kicks. - you should get decent extra cash there.
> 
> ...



I'd go :

1. 5DIII with 24-70 2.8 II
2. 7DII (presuming it's outstanding) with 70-200 2.8L IS II

Other Lenses: 

1. 50 1.4 II (hopefully)
2. 16-35 2.8L III (hopefully)
3. 24 1.4 L
4. 100 - 400 4.5-5.6 L IS II (hopefully)
5. Teleconverter 1.4x III


----------



## Ryan708 (Jun 29, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my 17-55 a few months after selling my 40D and going to FF totally, so when I bought a refurb 7D a year later, I bought a 15-85. Now that I have a 16-35 which works on my FF and on crop, I'm well covered.
> ...



Haha I know what you mean. I throw my 35-80 4-5.6 iii on my 60D sometimes just because. and im like "Awwe, see, you dont take THAT bad of shots little old cheap lens!" haha


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> 1st step - sell all your crop & others craps
> 
> XS -> 60D -> 5d Mkiii : 18-55  -> 24-105L  : 75-300mm  -> 55-250mm  -> 70-300mm  -> 70-200mm f4L USM  -> 70-200mm f/2.8L USM  -> 70-200mm f/2.8L IS Mkii : 50mm f/1.8 -> 50mm f/1.4 & 100mm f/2.8L macro : 8mm fisheye for kicks. - you should get decent extra cash there.
> 
> ...



I should update my signature. I already sold my 50mm. it was in really good condition because I was always afraid I would drop it and the auto focus would go bye bye. 

I do have the 100 for sale as well, but I'm waiting for the rebate to expire to make mine a better value. 

I'm still not sold on a 24-70 mkii. I know it is great, but I think I need one for a week of heavy shooting side by side with my 24-105 before I come to that conclusion.

the fish eye is just a toy. I'll keep it because it takes interesting photos.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 1st step - sell all your crop & others craps
> ...



You will be wasting your time. I can predict the future....*it's 24-70 II *  ;D

Off topic: I sold my 16-35 II on CL for $1375. I also returned 135L back to BH. This will help me getting closer to my dream lens, 400mm f2.8 IS II :


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jun 29, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> The_Arsonist said:
> 
> 
> > We need to make a poll to see how many Canon Rumors members are currently listing their 17-55 on Amazon. I believe I make it two for Amazon US
> ...



It's been up for about a month, but I originally started it around $800. I've only in the past couple days put it under $750. I think at $700 it would sell pretty quick: that's what I paid for mine when I got in on Craigslist a couple years ago.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 30, 2013)

To add closure to the story, someone did buy my lens. YAY! It is a birthday gift, so I gift wrapped it for them. And the wife found the missing money from our savings account this morning and I told her to shut the front door.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 30, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> To add closure to the story, someone did buy my lens. YAY! It is a birthday gift, so I gift wrapped it for them. And the wife found the missing money from our savings account this morning and I told her to shut the front door.



The last time I did that...I ended up with P&S ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 30, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > To add closure to the story, someone did buy my lens. YAY! It is a birthday gift, so I gift wrapped it for them. And the wife found the missing money from our savings account this morning and I told her to shut the front door.
> ...



Funny. But I got lucky so I don't have to sleep in the doghouse tonight... though i did sleep in the baby's room last night.

I'm mulling over buying a 35L for $900... but that will have to wait until I sell a few more things.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm in a similar boat... my 17-55 has sat in my lens cupboard for the last 6 months (since i got my 5d)... I was saving it for my back-up camera, but now i'm thinking of selling it. 

My wife is getting a 100D and I was thinking she might use it with it, but attaching it to the 100D makes the combo so heavy/unbalanced i know she won't like it much. 

My 450D is more use as a paper weight... it is so bashed up and crappy (compared to the 5D) I don't see much point keeping the 17-55 for it, since i have barely used it anyway...

I vote sell it... That is what i'm going to do, and put the money towards something else (I can get a 24 2.8 IS for not much more than the re-sale price... A plus for the 100D/wife and my 5D alike).


----------



## Zv (Jul 3, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> I'm in a similar boat... my 17-55 has sat in my lens cupboard for the last 6 months (since i got my 5d)... I was saving it for my back-up camera, but now i'm thinking of selling it.
> 
> My wife is getting a 100D and I was thinking she might use it with it, but attaching it to the 100D makes the combo so heavy/unbalanced i know she won't like it much.
> 
> ...



Another one! We could start a club! Has anyone from this thread sold theirs yet?


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 3, 2013)

Zv said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a similar boat... my 17-55 has sat in my lens cupboard for the last 6 months (since i got my 5d)... I was saving it for my back-up camera, but now i'm thinking of selling it.
> ...



I sold mine the other day. sent it to California.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 3, 2013)

Add another member to the club. I've not used mine in a year, and all efforts to sell it have amounted to nothing. Being in a smaller market, most people have assumed it's a replacement for the kit lens, despite my best efforts to share factual information about the lens. 

My closest opportunity came when I was contacted by a very nice young person who was willing to buy it for my asking price. She'd been doing paid work for a while and was ready to upgrade her equipment to the next level. We were all ready to go when she told me she was excited, as it should be the perfect lens for her 5D mark ii... ???


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 3, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> Add another member to the club. I've not used mine in a year, and all efforts to sell it have amounted to nothing. Being in a smaller market, most people have assumed it's a replacement for the kit lens, despite my best efforts to share factual information about the lens.
> 
> My closest opportunity came when I was contacted by a very nice young person who was willing to buy it for my asking price. She'd been doing paid work for a while and was ready to upgrade her equipment to the next level. We were all ready to go when she told me she was excited, as it should be the perfect lens for her 5D mark ii... ???



that is frustrating. but she really should know better once you start paying for full frame.


----------



## Zv (Jul 4, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> CANONisOK said:
> 
> 
> > Add another member to the club. I've not used mine in a year, and all efforts to sell it have amounted to nothing. Being in a smaller market, most people have assumed it's a replacement for the kit lens, despite my best efforts to share factual information about the lens.
> ...



That would have been interesting to watch her try and screw it onto the 5DII. Oh the look on her face! Then again she would have ended up breaking it, and it's such a lovely lens!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 5, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> Add another member to the club. I've not used mine in a year, and all efforts to sell it have amounted to nothing. Being in a smaller market, most people have assumed it's a replacement for the kit lens, despite my best efforts to share factual information about the lens.
> 
> My closest opportunity came when I was contacted by a very nice young person who was willing to buy it for my asking price. She'd been doing paid work for a while and was ready to upgrade her equipment to the next level. We were all ready to go when she told me she was excited, as it should be the perfect lens for her 5D mark ii... ???



I guess she is not much into gear! : Not sold mine yet... It is too expensive for most folk out here (India), and the major players use FF...


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jul 5, 2013)

Zv said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a similar boat... my 17-55 has sat in my lens cupboard for the last 6 months (since i got my 5d)... I was saving it for my back-up camera, but now i'm thinking of selling it.
> ...



Sold mine at the beginning of the week on Amazon


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 6, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> I'm in a similar boat... my 17-55 has sat in my lens cupboard for the last 6 months (since i got my 5d)... I was saving it for my back-up camera, but now i'm thinking of selling it.
> 
> My wife is getting a 100D and I was thinking she might use it with it, but attaching it to the 100D makes the combo so heavy/unbalanced i know she won't like it much.
> 
> ...



Why not convert your 450d to do IR? It may open a whole new world of creativeness for you.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 9, 2013)

Call me a snob.
But I never liked the idea of having a lens I can only use with a one kind of body.
My 2 €- cents.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 10, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Call me a snob.
> But I never liked the idea of having a lens I can only use with a one kind of body.
> My 2 €- cents.



I always thought I might upgrade to a full frame... so the last ef-s lens I bought was a 55-250mm and I believe I used that for a year.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 10, 2013)

Sold my 17-55... sad to see it go, been through a lot with it, but happy to have the cash!



verysimplejason said:


> Why not convert your 450d to do IR? It may open a whole new world of creativeness for you.



I had long since thought about this... might look into a place that can convert it here (India).


----------



## M.ST (Jul 10, 2013)

I hold the EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS and EF 70-300 IS for APS-C.


----------

